# Laying eggs on my balcony - the aftermath



## Elements (Apr 19, 2015)

Right. So.... a pigeon chose one of my flower pots as a nest and now there are two eggs in it and a lot of poop on my balcony. I can't get rid of them... I just _cant!_ I mean, it's messy, but fascinating and I'd like for them to stay as long as they don't become a nuisance to me (or more likely other residents)

In order to understand the situation better, I have a few questions and if someone has time to answer them, I would be really grateful! 

1) There was a feeble, half-hearted attempt to construct a nest, meaning that one pigeon, presumably the male, brought little cedar sticks the first day. So there are about ten of them at the bottom of my planter. I guess the pot makes a good enough nest, but I'm worried that these are first time parents and they might need help at some point. 

2) Can I clean up the poop without freaking them out? 

3) There is zero protection from predators and I've already seen a crow eyeing them up. Is this a real threat? Should I post a pic? What can I do to avoid carnage? 

4) So while one of the pair was sitting the "nest" this afternoon, another pigeon landed on the balcony, which agitated "my" bird, who chased it around. The other pigeon got right on/in the nest and then my guy got in there and started plucking at it's feathers. This happened several times. Half the time it looked like preening and the other half of the time it looked like not very aggressive fighting. I actually thought it was the other mate, until the other mate showed up, had different markings, and they switched spots rather seemlessly. What's going on?

Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok yes they make scant nests and sometimes none at all. So thats fine, if there is a box or something you can but on its side and kind of block them from view of the rest of the world, you may try that, even if it is strategically placed far away from their nest but so that it blocks the view of the crows. You could then even slowly daily move the or whatever u use as a screen closer to them so they have seclusion that would be good. Yes crows could and would steal a baby pigeon, kill and eat it.

Yup if you do want to clean the poop do it earlier in the day so that if they spook off the nest they will have time to come back but I would not disturb them closer to the 15 day mark after laying eggs so they dont spook off nest when the chicks are full term and ready to hatch by day 18ish.

Yes often if other birds are near by they may want to steal the nest or fight for territory, so that is normal, better now than later so as not to crush any chicks in a fight. You also can feel free to shoo away any non parent.


----------



## Elements (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks!

I'll definitely try and screen them with something - I just realized I'm away the week they are due. I've also named them Desmond and Molly. Assuming Molly sits at night, she is pretty relaxed with me around, but Desmond is a bit more high strung. Seems a good protector, though as he came and chased another pigeon off earlier this morning. But it's nice to know that I can give him a hand with that


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Elements said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll definitely try and screen them with something - I just realized I'm away the week they are due. I've also named them Desmond and Molly. Assuming Molly sits at night, she is pretty relaxed with me around, but Desmond is a bit more high strung. Seems a good protector, though as he came and chased another pigeon off earlier this morning. But it's nice to know that I can give him a hand with that


Lol yes you can, just by walking out there will scare away the intruder and maybe even him but he will come back to wife and eggs. Also when the babies are hatched, you can also provide some seed and water in a discreet place so no other wild birds see to assist them in a good clutch. Dont even let THEM see u put the seed down. That way they are successful and you can start weaning food off when the babies start to fledge. 

Most people will help, some wont agree and say leave them to be wild but with a little assist, it will probably make for a smooth growth and u wont have to intervene to rescue babies that are starving.


----------

